# Halo of Glory



## Mida Khan (2/10/17)

Smok's TFV8 Big Baby Light Edition tank is an advanced version of TFV8 Big Baby, just as the name implies, this new version has LED lights at the base of the tank.

Airflow can be adjusted freely by turning the ring at the base of atomizer.

Thoughts on this?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/10/17)

But why?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## zadiac (2/10/17)

It's a gimmick to make money out of idiots who cannot resist led lights......like zombies....you know?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/10/17)

These leds look very similar to those recently available online for women's (and men and they) eyelashes. This is one of the many "advances" I can do without.





Come to think of it, I would make far more of an impression with the old tank*...but wearing the led eyelashes.*

Now what colour should I get ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/10/17)

A


Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> These leds look very similar to those recently available online for women's (and men and they) eyelashes. This is one of the many "advances" I can do without.
> 
> View attachment 108899
> 
> ...


Oh hell no

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (2/10/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> These leds look very similar to those recently available online for women's (and men and they) eyelashes. This is one of the many "advances" I can do without.
> 
> View attachment 108899
> 
> ...


These should be ideal for night reading...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/10/17)

boxerulez said:


> These should be ideal for night reading...


Just dont blink while reading. Might create a strobe light and you could suffer an epileptic episode

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CMMACKEM (2/10/17)

Okay, this is becoming ridiculous.

I predict SMOK will become an irrelevant brand in a couple of years.


----------

